# Back porting Intel NIC support



## coleb (Feb 18, 2011)

This is an esoteric question but I thought I'd try here.

For reasons I won't go in to, I'm stuck using FreeBSD 5.3. I would like to have support for the Intel 82574L based NIC in my 5.3 distro. This would mean back porting support from the Intel em driver v6.9.20 in to v5.1.5. I've gone over the code a bit and it looks doable. Does anyone here know of any absolute deal breakers on why this wouldn't work? I'd appreciate any info at all - Thanks.

~billy


----------



## gordon@ (Feb 19, 2011)

It might be possible. However, the locking changes between 5.3 and more current versions might trip you up. You might want to try emailing the maintainer and see if he has any ideas.


----------

